# Can you participate in this discussion



## Johndavid (May 4, 2010)

Among the most overlooked components of the golf swing is the importance of wrist movements. Many amateurs feel... what do you say???


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I had to pay attention to this as I was bending my wrist which cause very bad and inconsistant shots. Whats your thoughts?


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

I have actually been working on getting my wrists bent (cocked) a little more at the top of my swing. It's part of the change I made to get to a sweeping swing verses a dropping swing.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

I do an early wrist cock at the start of my take away. If I don't do that I tend to stiff arm the swing instead of releasing.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I am right handed. At the beginning of the back swing I cock my right wrist early, side ways, in a some what horizontal fashion. This presets my right wrist for the "tray" position at the top. As for my left wrist, as long as my right wrist is correct, it cocks by itself, in a more vertical fashion. Straight, not concaved, or convexed. If both my wrists are in the correct position at the top, with my elbows level, I am in good shape to return the club face back to the ball, on plane, with a good release. This assuming my hands are leading the club head into the ball. Sounds easy, but I don't do it consistently on every full swing. 

http://www.awarenessgolf.com/tableOfContents/articles/wristCock.htm


----------



## webguru24x7 (May 8, 2010)

I suffer with the same issues as Fourputt, as a rookie i need so much more practice.


----------



## Iceman778 (Apr 1, 2010)

i never played but love to try once


----------

